# Does anybody know what colour or breed these rabbits are?



## catpud (Sep 25, 2013)

These are my two girls. I am not a breeder and know nothing about that side of things. These girls were rescued by me, they are spayed, and we have always just said they were mini lops (in Lola's case not really a lop) They are definitely not related, and I doubt they are the same breed, but both are small rabbit's weighing roughly 1.5 kg

It would be interesting to know what sort of rabbits they are though or what mixes they might be. 

Also what colours would you call them? I have looked at the BRC website to try and figure it out but they don't show pictures, just give descriptions.


----------



## ladysown (Sep 25, 2013)

the one appears to be a holland lop - broken black, possibly a broken blue.

the other based on head shape and size appears to either be a holland lop with a poor crown, or a holland lop mix. This rabbit I think you would call fawn. Possibly a poor blue tort.


----------



## Jackelope (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm a former ARBA breeder, so i don't know much about UK breeds, but the bottom one looks like a Holland Lop. The top one looks like a Holland Lop mix. She's definitely not a tort or blue tort though because they have darker points and darker undersides (even poorly colored ones). She's a lynx, creme, fawn, or beige color. The other one is a broken (specifically called charlie because she lacks any color on her nose, at least that's what we'd call her in the US). She's either black or blue charlie (I can't tell whether her markings are pitch black or dark gray from the lighting).


----------



## Enh98 (Sep 28, 2013)

I can't answer your question but they are both beautiful!!


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## catpud (Sep 28, 2013)

Thank you Enh98  I love these little one's to pieces
To the others that replied : It sounds pretty definitive then, it's lovely to have a better idea about their breed, and I find the colours very interesting, Lexi (the one you both believe to be a Holland Lop in the bottom picture) has dark black markings, although it's hard to tell from the pictures.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Sep 28, 2013)

Not to derail the thread, but is it common for Holland's to have long hair like that around their ears?

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Sep 28, 2013)

Oh, and to the OP, your girls are ADORABLE. Love Lexi's eye circles. Makes her look like she's scheming something naughty. 

Rue


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 1, 2013)

:bunnyheart:bunnyheart very cute and nothing else to add.


----------



## Ainsleys_mommy (Oct 7, 2013)

funnybunnymummy said:


> Not to derail the thread, but is it common for Holland's to have long hair like that around their ears?



No, it is likely a Lionlop (Holland/Lionhead mix). Looks like a broken black... Maybe a broken blue. Kind of hard to tell. Looks like it has blue eyes. If so, it's a Vienna marked.

The other one, I have no idea. How big is she? Looks like a poorly colored blue tort or a blue cream (which is basically a smutty cream).

They're adorable!!


----------



## Hopper2013 (Oct 7, 2013)

I am no expert on rabbits, I have only had the one rabbit *Hopper*.

That being said I think the one on the bottom is a mini lop, my sister has one and it looks just like that and the bunny on top to me looks a lot like a dutch bunny. Either way they are adorable bunnies.


----------



## catpud (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes the top one has blue eyes. She does have a little bit of a mane when her winter fur comes through, but it is not a particularly large one like full lionheads have. In her summer coat it just shows as some tufty hair by the ears like in the picture. 

Lola at the bottom is a small rabbit as well, both of them weigh around 1.5kg


----------



## cherokeeflats (Oct 8, 2013)

The one looks to be a lop/lion head mix. The other I'm not sure. Def not a lop as the ears are held too upright. 


Sent from my iPad using Rabbit Forum


----------

